# WI-FI bad?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

My computer has a wireless card, so it should not be a problem moving the wi-fi box 60 feet across the house to hook up my cameras, right?
But the, my computer couldnt find it. Phone company said booster or additional box. Moved the box hack to the computer hooked it up with the cord direct--and I still just get one bar signal strength.
do you think the wifi box could be bad-or is it possible? didnt seem like it would be a problem--but knew there was trouble when son called centrytel-and she asked for the number of the modem--son explained that was the computer--then she said--oh that black thingy from the phone company.
Any advice-or help?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Sounds like you moved it to where the signal is too weak.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

then, you think the box is OK?. right now, its 3' from the computer hooked to the yellow cord-and I barely have a signal.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

60' is a long ways for most wireless routers, especially with walls in between.



> hooked it up with the cord direct--and I still just get one bar signal strength.


 thats not how it works. - you don't use wireless when hooked up via cable so bars mean nothing.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ceresone said:


> then, you think the box is OK?. right now, its 3' from the computer hooked to the yellow cord-and I barely have a signal.


There are a few things you can do. If you have a wireless G router, consider getting a wireless N router. Wireless N is rated at 160' while wireless G is rated at 100'. Of course, to get the most out of wireless N you should use a wireless N adapter in your computer also. Wireless N devices don't have to be expensive.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/D-Link-Wire...499662?pt=COMP_EN_Routers&hash=item2c8034b80e

There are also affordable range extenders available that you can add to your system.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wireless-Wi...osters_Extenders_Antennas&hash=item2ed1b721f6


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

But mine receives a hundred feet away- outside the house- when I checked so I could know as a matter of safety.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

where I want to said:


> But mine receives a hundred feet away- outside the house- when I checked so I could know as a matter of safety.


Depends on conditions.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I don't know what type mine is but I have sat at the end of the driveway in my car and can get connected.
This is a wireless router that was supplied by my phone company several years ago so I could get TV channels over the DSL lines.
And waiting now to get fiber directly into the house and that that time the whole house will become a WiFi 'Hotspot'. Which is pretty much what it is now 100 feet away or more. LOL


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Mine is a wireless router supplied by the phone company-it just seems it isnt getting a strong signal. cannot connect on the back deck 15' away-still phone company says I'm getting the highest speed.
anyone use the booster Nevada mentioned?
phone tech coming tomorrow--wish I knew enough to sound intelligent when speaking to him!!!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ceresone said:


> Mine is a wireless router supplied by the phone company-it just seems it isnt getting a strong signal. cannot connect on the back deck 15' away-still phone company says I'm getting the highest speed.
> anyone use the booster Nevada mentioned?
> phone tech coming tomorrow--wish I knew enough to sound intelligent when speaking to him!!!


Sometimes it's the device. I connect my cell phone through wifi when I'm home. In the room I use as an office I get 4 bars on my laptop, but I only have 1 bar on my cell phone. That resulted in intolerable break up. I plugged in a range extender and get 4 bars on my cell phone now.

This is the range extender model I use.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Netgear-N15...948?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d1c13da74


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

cat 5 cable cheap ebay


----------

